

Creator of “Flappy Bird” Commits Suicide 7 Others Also Suicide This Morning - hiby007
http://huzlers.com/creator-flappy-bird-commits-suicide-minutes-removing-flappy-bird-app-store/

======
pedalpete
Does anybody find these 'satire news' articles the least bit funny? These guys
should just leave it to The Onion.

------
nmc
Huzlers is _" a combination of real shocking news and satire news to keep its
visitors in a state of disbelief"_.

------
jgeorge
Because the suicide of someone under a public amount of stress is so
hilarious. :/ Really?

